# Guardrail Post to Deck Connection



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

Here is a fantastic article about the requirements, including  test results for the guardrail post to deck connection.  You must be a Supporter or Sawhorse to see or download attachments.


----------



## ICE (May 5, 2016)

Shouldn't this be in the plumbing forum?

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/epic-plumbing-failures.13288/#post-150153


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2016)

ICE said:


> Shouldn't this be in the plumbing forum?
> 
> http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/epic-plumbing-failures.13288/#post-150153


Yes, I did a copy paste and must not have updated it.  I deleted that thread.  Hope I can find the correct one again.


----------



## FLSTF01 (May 5, 2016)

Very informative-thanks for posting it.


----------

